# ski cloths used everyday?



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2009)

do you use your ski jacket, gloves, pants, etc exclusively for skiing or do you wear them any time you are out in the cold and snow?

me, i have a bit of a jacket fetish. way too many jackets and pullovers in my closet.  my ski jackets are used almost exclusively for skiing. occasionally under the harshest conditions i might thrown on my "snowy day" ski jacket for everyday use.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

I also have enough of a "coat quiver" that my on hill and off hill outerwear are different about 98% of the time

The 2% where its the same tnds to be on those days when I'm not on the hill and the weather is REALLY sh$tty out and I need full bore Gore Tex coverage


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

Jackets are a free-for-all; I wear what my mood calls for. It's not too often that I'm playing in the snow outside of skiing so for general, everyday usage, I do not use my ski gloves/mittens or pants. But on the rare occasion that I am in the snow, then yes, I use the same stuff.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 9, 2009)

I only have one winter jacket and that is my ski jacket. I always feel like I am in the extreme minority on that one but I see no reason to purchase additional jackets for one season. My ski gloves, pants, neck warmer, etc. do occasionally go on but only when it is super cold out and usually only for shoveling out the car or walking the dog when real feel temps hit zero or below.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

I sometimes wear my ski jacket or fleeces around town..the same with my bathing suit..clothes are clothes..on warm ski days like yesterday I just wear a polo shirt and my shell so I wear my work/golf clothes for skiing as well..


----------



## awf170 (Feb 9, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I only have one winter jacket and that is my ski jacket. I always feel like I am in the extreme minority on that one but I see no reason to purchase additional jackets for one season.



Same for me.  I wear my ski jacket to school almost the whole winter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2009)

I have two jackets for skiing, hard shell and soft shell.  Both get used in everyday life depending on temperature.


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I only have one winter jacket and that is my ski jacket. I always feel like I am in the extreme minority on that one but I see no reason to purchase additional jackets for one season. My ski gloves, pants, neck warmer, etc. do occasionally go on but only when it is super cold out and usually only for shoveling out the car or walking the dog when real feel temps hit zero or below.


Aside from the fact that you are, after all, a _man_ , your ski jacket probably cost as much as my multiple jackets put together. Jackets are an accessory to me, and since I haven't paid more than $90 for any of them (most are under $50), I don't feel bad for owning a few. They also meet different needs: uninsulated softshell, windblock fleece, waterproof softshell, hardshell. Each serves a different purpose, and I've worn all separately for skiing.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

My Goretex coat I only use for skiing, fleeces and different layers I wear everyday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll wear my ski jacket on only the coldest of days around town, and only when really cold or wet when skiing. My wind blocker fleece has sorta become my everyday jacket all winter. I wear it a lot skiing and around town.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2009)

i was drumming in my snowboard pants Saturday....  Didn't have enough time to change between riding and drumming...


----------



## jack97 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a "ski jacket", "winter jacket" and outdoor yard jacket. There is still yard work to do just before the ground freezes and when the last snow patch melts..... my yard jackets get worn down fast. 

Once the winter jacket shows signs of wear and tear it becomes the "new" outdoor yard jacket. Either the ski jacket becomes the next winter jacket or I get a brand new jacket.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 9, 2009)

I use my goretex for skiing exclusively.  I bought it in 99 and it going strong.  Everything starts out as skiing only.  After it looses its dextarity I start wearing them around town walking the dog stuff like that.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 9, 2009)

My ski jacket is also my winter jacket so I wear it all winter long.  My base layers, ski socks and ski pants I only wear when I'm skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I use my goretex for skiing exclusively.  I bought it in 99 and it going strong.  Everything starts out as skiing only.  After it looses its dextarity I start wearing them around town walking the dog stuff like that.



Wow from 1999..dang..


----------



## freezorburn (Feb 9, 2009)

I use ski clothes for skiing,  Snowmobile clothes for snomobiling. Street clothes for every day life. I don't interchange anything.  Everything stays with it's intended purpose, Except underware.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 9, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I only have one winter jacket and that is my ski jacket. I always feel like I am in the extreme minority on that one but I see no reason to purchase additional jackets for one season. My ski gloves, pants, neck warmer, etc. do occasionally go on but only when it is super cold out and usually only for shoveling out the car or walking the dog when real feel temps hit zero or below.



Agreed. My ski jacket also serves as my all around winter coat as well.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

I wear my ski jacket all year long, even in the summer.


----------



## hardline (Feb 9, 2009)

i have no less than 7 jacket/vest. each has specific use. there is some overlap on really cold days.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I have two jackets for skiing, hard shell and soft shell.  Both get used in everyday life depending on temperature.



+1.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow from 1999..dang..




Sent back in to marmot over ths ummer because the front zipper broke off.  They repaired the zipper and a bunch of other things I did not realize was broken.   That company is the BOMB.  I bought a Karbon winter jacket this year.  The stitching on the arm pocket is comming apart.  I contacted karbon.  There response was to bring it to a local seamstress.  WTF is that.  When I do get it to the seamstress I am having them take all the karbon logo off as well.  That coimpany can suck my toes


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2009)

Ski jacket, pants, shirt, base layers, socks are used for just that, skiing. About the only thing that I do use for both skiing and regular stuff, is my briefs. And yes, I do change them once a week whether I need to or not.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 12, 2009)

Ski jacket and gloves just worn when skiing.  I own multiple winter coats for other times outdoors.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a ski jacket all the time when I'm out side.  If I'm playing in the snow with the kids I'll wear my ski pants.  Sometimes I'll drive with my helmet on, but usually I'll save it for the slopes.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 13, 2009)

Fortunately /unfortunately i am a ski jacket freak  got 7 of them so i rotate them !

 I do have 4  favs that i tend to use more than the others


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 13, 2009)

Will wear the ski pants to do outdoor stuff with the kids like sledding. Ski socks and gloves just for skiing. I wear the helmet when talking with the wife. It's wall-colored!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont own any ski clothes.

my winter jacket is just that, a jacket.  i wear it everywhere when its cold.  i use simple white ankle socks to ski in.  my pants are windpants, i wear them all the time.  under layers are sweatpants and pajama bottoms.  and for upper layers i just throw on various t-necks, sweaters and fleece depending on temps.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> I dont own any ski clothes.
> 
> my winter jacket is just that, a jacket.  i wear it everywhere when its cold.  i use simple white ankle socks to ski in.  my pants are windpants, i wear them all the time.  under layers are sweatpants and pajama bottoms.  and for upper layers i just throw on various t-necks, sweaters and fleece depending on temps.



You are like the hobo of the skiing world. Niiiiice!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

On ski trips I like to recycle my clothes..I'll first wear a shirt when I'm hitting the nightspots..and then wear that shirt skiing..

I use my underarmour when I'm helping with deliveries on cold days, I use my work gloves on uber cold days booting up..and if I ever get invited on an ice fishing trip up north in Canada..my balaclava would come in handy.  On Spring days I like wearing my Run DMC shirt or my Steve Urkel shirt..ladies love the 80s..ya heard..


----------



## tcharron (Feb 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> You are like the hobo of the skiing world. Niiiiice!



Hobos don't wear Starter Jackets, tho....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Hobos don't wear Starter Jackets, tho....



GSS wears his Members Only jacket on Gaper Day..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 13, 2009)

Ski pants I'll wear for winter hiking, the shell I wear out everyday skiing or not.


----------

